# Brands of jeans that have small back pockets



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm short, 5', and I've recently realized that a lot of my jeans' pockets are too long for my butt, therefore making it look a little... funky xD

any brands or stores that have jeans with smaller pockets?
annnd smaller sizes, preferably.

tia!


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 23, 2007)

If you're into skinny jeans, J Brand makes the most amazing skinny jeans with backpockets that are just the right size. They have their 10" skinny which has a shorter inseam than normal jeans. I think it's a godsend.


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 23, 2007)

Angel brand jeans makes the best jeans for short girls. Dilliards carries them I believe, but I always find them at Goodys for insanely cheap.


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Dec 24, 2007)

i have the same problem with low rise jeans...the pockets come down to the top half of my back thigh...makes me look like a flat butt

I bought Paige Denim they are awesome..great for creating a butt because the pockets are smaller and come up higher.

U can pick them up at Macy/Nordstrom. the fabric is sooo soft. but be warned...the sizing is much smaller try on a size up from what u normally wear


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 26, 2007)

be careful with Paige - their inseam is 34, and being short (I'm only 5'1") you pretty much MUST get them hemmed. Not that it's too big of a deal should you go with the skinny or straight leg jeans, however any flare or bootcut types will likely be cut in half at the leg. However I do like their jeans, it's just a bitch that I have to avoid them in my favorite cuts.

Diesel denim has sizes as small as a 24 (like a size zero) and come in a 30 inch inseam. Since I wear heels, I'm ok with a 32 inseam, as when I'm wearing the 30 you can see a lot of my heel which I hate. In sandals, the 30 inch inseam is perfect. They have TON of different cuts and washes, from crazy to wear out of the house or ones perfect for a night out, however my favorite ones are the Lowky and Lowky B.C.

you could also try zafu.com


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd also recommend the Levi's low rise skinny jeans. I have four pairs of different colors but generally the same style. They have small backpockets. one of them from the Red Tab collection has triangular pockets that are just about the right size for petite ladies. I think they're a good cheaper alternative to designer skinny pants, but they're not the stretchiest things. I don't know the number of the cut I have, but it has a huge flap at the inside which says "Audrey" cut.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 26, 2007)

Some styles of Hydraulic jeans have small back pockets.  You can find them at department stores like Kohls and Macy's.


----------

